# Is It Time Yet?



## sawhorseray (Dec 2, 2022)

At one point during a game, the coach called one of his 9-year-old baseball players aside and asked, “Do you understand what co-operation is? What a team is?”


“Yes, coach,” replied the little boy.

“Do you understand that what matters is whether we win or lose together as a team?”

The little boy nodded in the affirmative.

“So,” the coach continued, “I’m sure you know, when an out is called, you shouldn't argue, or curse, or attack the umpire, or call him an asshole.

Do you understand all that?”

Again, the little boy nodded in the affirmative.

The coach continued, “And when I take you out of the game so that another boy gets a chance to play, we don’t call that 'a dumbass decision' or that it means that the coach is 'a shithead', right??”

“Yes, coach.”

“Good”, said the coach. “Now go over there and explain all that to your grandmother.”



”


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2022)

Great start to a new day.

Warren


----------



## halleoneagain (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeah Santa, get it right this year!  Good stuff Ray!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 2, 2022)

Knee slappers right there Ray. 

Chris


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 2, 2022)

hahaha - thanks for posting!


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 2, 2022)

Love your sense of humor, Ray.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2022)

I liked the Snap On one because it's true!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 2, 2022)

All good as usual, Ray, but I got a special kick out the one about Harley riders cracking the throttle. I had several motorcycles in my riding years but never had or wanted a Harley and always wondered why they blipped the throttle at intersections....


----------



## tbern (Dec 2, 2022)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2022)

Those are good Ray . Sorry to say I've seen the upside down saw in a bucket " trick " .


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Those are good Ray . Sorry to say I've seen the upside down saw in a bucket " trick " .


Yeah, me too Rich, I had to leave before I had to watch. Guys that wedge the guard on a skilsaw, it's not if, it's when. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> it's not if, it's when


Yup . I worked with a guy they called 9 fingers back in the day . All those old timers had something cut off . One guy was missing a thumb . They used to say he ran around like a chicken with his thumb cut off .


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 2, 2022)

sawhorseray
 and 

 chopsaw
, those upside down hangers should have made you cringe.
The last one is really sad. The Russians spent the previous 20 years with the same results.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Guys that wedge the guard on a skilsaw,


Mine is wedged. I watched a guy run a worm drive skill saw through his forearm cutting a small piece of OSB. When that saw is cutting, the guard is up.
Just like there's no guard on a chainsaw, you better pay attention to what you are doing.  I release the trigger before the end of the cut and stop the blade with the piece I'm holding.. 
I do not advise or condone the altering or disabling of safety devices.. but hand held saws are a different story. Jigsaws and routers are other examples of finger eaters.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2022)

Another round of great ones Ray!  Thanks for sharing, great way to start the Weekend.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2022)

Winners all!  Thanks!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 3, 2022)

Ha!!  the "stork and baby" and "I'll ask my dog" are the best.
Having ridden Harleys for 40 plus years, I found the "Harley " joke both funny and Oh So True.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> Mine is wedged.


34 years in the carpenter's union, was instructed in the proper use of a skilsaw before I turned 18. You can hold the guard up by pinching it open with your thumb and fingers, two hands on the saw, pretty tough to cut yourself, it will release itself. Guard wedged in place with a shim, just not a very good practice, or very smart.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yup . I worked with a guy they called 9 fingers back in the day . All those old timers had something cut off . One guy was missing a thumb . They used to say he ran around like a chicken with his thumb cut off .


I worked with a guy who had cut off his thumb Rich, they made him a new one with part of a calf muscle. Looked like a sausage and hair would grow on it, soon puke as look at it. He learned the hard way about being a big guard wedger, I apprenticed under him, he taught me how to use one safely. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2022)

I know . I went to shake hands with chicken thumb and ended up in his armpit . No thumb to stop the motion . Even doing it all safe its a 50 50 chance .


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> You can hold the guard up by pinching it open with your thumb and fingers, two hands on the saw, pretty tough to cut yourself


Or the wood you are holding with your left hand. I am not gonna start an argument here, [I grew up in a framing business family]  when you are cutting bridge blocks and rafter / truss tails, that saw is in one hand.
I was nursed on the left handed worm drive Skillsaw. I see the blade and the weight of the saw does the work.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> . I am not gonna start an argument here, [I grew up in a framing business family]  when you are cutting bridge blocks and rafter / truss tails, that saw is in one hand.


 I will, you aren't a real journeyman carpenter, more of a specialist. I grew up in a old country Italian union family, worked jobs from batter boards to door bumpers. Was a state licensed general contractor by the time I turned 30 years of age, did most of my own plumbing and paint/texture work. You sound like a guy that never served a proper apprenticeship and wouldn't know the difference between a plinth block, birds-mouth, and your lunch, just another poorly trained scab. A union journeyman carpenter has spent four years of going to class twice a week for four hours a night on top of working 2000 hours a year. There's a reason we get a pension at the end of the line, the body is shot from all the hard labor, and the aches and pain are worn like a badge of honor. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2022)

THE UNITED BROTHERHOOD OF CARPENTERS
AND JOINERS OF AMERICA REPRESENTS

More than a half-million​men & women who perform safe,​productive work every day.​


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> you aren't a real journeyman carpenter


You're right. I was a craftsman.
I obtained my FAA A&P licence in 2004.
Instead of playing with building blocks, I put my signature in hundreds of aircraft logbooks certifying that they were airworthy and all the souls aboard were safe..


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2022)

One minute you're the rafter tail expert and all of a sudden you are an air frame mechanic . I grew up building balsa wood airplanes powered by a rubber band. Didn't have a thing to do with learning the proper use of a skilsaw. This is an argument you can't win, you are endorsing the unsafe use of dangerous power tool equipment. Do that on any commercial construction project and you'd be fired on the spot.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 3, 2022)

Back in high school our shop teacher was missing 2-3 fingers lol . always had a lot of respect for saws of any type


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> One minute you're the rafter tail expert and all of a sudden you are an air frame mechanic


Yup. 
I still have my speed square.
I also was a radio repairman in the USMC. Down to the component if I may. Ask google how many channels there are between 225 and 399.975 MHz with 25 KHz spacing.
Certified welder
Spent 18 years maintaining KC-135R aircraft.
Did some time with Part 121 aircraft.
Just left aircraft maintenance after my heart attack. 
Got a LADA stent in place and now I'm back to work on the ramp.

Funny thing is after my short 50 years of life, I have the ability to refine my experiences and compound them into a base of knowledge, not ignorance.
Don't pin a guard up... If you own a saw, consult a professional.


----------

